# Strategicon in Los Angeles -- New Owners Asking for Events!



## Elvish Lore (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm a long-time lurker but I'm finally posting here on ENworld to let the gaming community in the southwest U.S. that Strategicon in Los Angeles has *changed owners and management*.  This is a very good thing because years of bad attitude and poor management have really hurt the con.  With a new team to run things, we're trying to make the con as good as it can be by correcting the mistakes of the past.

For the upcoming February convention, we need your help.

RPGs at the convention depend on what the community provides.    If you're at all interested in volunteering as a gamemaster, we would love to hear from you.

First off, sorry for the delay.  There were some technical issues to work out with the site but now you can submit your events to the strategicon.net website directly!

Please first register for an account at the website.  Once you do, feel free to submit your rpg.  Either Paul or me will review the event and it will go live on the site.  If you've already submitted games to us, we'll post them.  (It should work fine but if you have any problems with the site, feel free to send your game info directly to us.)

You can earn free admission for the entire con if you run 8 hours worth of games -- that is, two four-hour sessions.  If you're looking for crash space, please let us know because it will be limited.  Details forthcoming. 

We're looking for any events you'd like to run.  Run a game that will be fun for you.  Run something you might not get a chance to do outside the convention.   The more games there are, the better attendance will be.  Importantly, the new con owners actually WANT to spread the word and have a dedicated advertising budget.

Even though the website submittal page offers sets no scheduling restrictions, time slots to run games are: 

Friday 8pm 
Saturday 10 am, 3 pm, 8 pm, midnight.
Sunday 10 am, 3 pm, 8 pm, midnight.
Monday morning 10 AM, 3PM

Please note that midnight games are allowed and encouraged.  Play to dawn if you'd like...

There's no deadline for submitting events.  If you want your events printed in the program booklet that gets handed out at the convention, that deadline is February 2nd.    After that, they'll only be on the site.

Once again, feel free to e-mail Paul at  PTevis@gmail.com or Denys at  noldor@gmail.com if you have any questions regarding rpg events.  If you have any questions for other depts. or overall convention management, those folks have their contact info here: http://www.strategicon.net/index.php?goto=dept 

Thanks for listening!


----------

